# Question about Orijen Large Breed Puppy Vs. Reg Puppy



## Fire4Life (Feb 3, 2009)

So we just picked up my new pup Brinx (like the security system just spelled differently lol)  He's 7 weeks old and doing well so far. After doing a little research I had found Orijen Puppy to be my food of choice for him. My breeder gets a discount on the food so he picked up my first bag for me. Unfortunatley he got the Large Breed puppy because thats we he feed's his pups. Brinx is I guess what you would call a Bully pup and his dad is upwards of 80-90 pounds and built like a rock! He's actually a taller and longer bully rather than some of these short stockey fat bulley's I've seen. I'm in no way saying the Pit Bull is a Large Breed dog however all the negativity towards the Large Breed foods points towards the Protien and Calorie content being higher when in fact they are both lower than the regular brand. 

Would this one bag be ok to feed until it runs out and I can get the regular puppy...I already opened it because thats all I had. Or would the Large Breed be better to feed in general? Im just confused on the the main differences of the two foods?

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya it should be fine , but yes just normal puppy food will be best not large breed,. we fed orijen for years and love the results deff worth the money.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Definitely feed regular breed food. large breed puppy food will essentially make them grow faster than they should, eventually causing joint issues when they get older... at least that was what was explained to me when i asked that question.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if it was me and the bag is unopened id return to the store { anyone that sells orijen just go in and say my girl/boyfriend bought this and got the wrong one and just exchange { sorry dont know if you a guy or chick lol} or get a bag of the regular puppy kibble and mix it.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Orijen is hands down the best feed i've ever used and will always use unless absolutely needed to switch. As others have said Regular Puppy is going to be your best bet. Good luck and definitely need pictures!


----------



## cyrus84 (Dec 14, 2010)

When I first got Carly, I was told the large breed helped to regulate the puppy's growth rate. I feed her Wellness large breed puppy and didn't have any issues. She's going on 13 months and right around 50lbs. But next puppy will be feed TOTW from the start. Anyways good luck.


----------



## Fire4Life (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the help! 

Ok I'll finish up this bag then switch. How will it make them grow faster if it has less protien, carbs, and calories. It also has the same amount in calcium and phosfurous (if that's how you spell it lol). Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't you always worried about rapid growth in larger dogs? Wouldn't the ingredients in a Large Breed food try to stop that?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Larger dogs do grow faster think about it the 1st year they grow upwards small dogs get what maybe 10-18" on average tall while large dogs like danes and mastiffs can get to over 20" easily all in the same amount of time. the large breed just keeps them going at a more steady pace , this is how I was explained it by the vet years ago. However some dogs do have issues and continue to grow too fast { like our oldest boy loki} and we had to cut the puppy food and switch in adult food sooner then normal I believe we were mixing adult /puppy at 6 months and then was on adult around a year { pretty sure that was the ages , was a few years ago}


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Larger dogs do grow faster think about it the 1st year they grow upwards small dogs get what maybe 10-18" on average tall while large dogs like danes and mastiffs can get to over 20" easily all in the same amount of time. the large breed just keeps them going at a more steady pace , this is how I was explained it by the vet years ago. However some dogs do have issues and continue to grow too fast { like our oldest boy loki} and we had to cut the puppy food and switch in adult food sooner then normal I believe we were mixing adult /puppy at 6 months and then was on adult around a year { pretty sure that was the ages , was a few years ago}


Yeah with any dog i've had i've always switched off of puppy on adult (Even though they're not considered adults) at around 10 - 11 months with zero problems, health effects, etc etc.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bully breeds are *not* considered large breed dogs. Whether they are XL or Extreme Am Bullies that may get up to 100lbs or just large APBTs they do not meet the criteria for a large breed. APBTs and Am Bullies are short dogs. Large breed dogs are determined by their height and weight ratios. The backs of GSDs, Mastiffs, etc will reach heights that our dogs never will. The large breed formula will do more harm than good, in my opinion.


----------



## Fire4Life (Feb 3, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Bully breeds are *not* considered large breed dogs. Whether they are XL or Extreme Am Bullies that may get up to 100lbs or just large APBTs they do not meet the criteria for a large breed. APBTs and Am Bullies are short dogs. Large breed dogs are determined by their height and weight ratios. The backs of GSDs, Mastiffs, etc will reach heights that our dogs never will. The large breed formula will do more harm than good, in my opinion.


I agree with you 100% about AM Bullies...however if this Large Breed food regulates growth and has less calories and protien how could it do harm?


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I fed Jaz with orijen puppy. Very hard to get it over here now.


----------



## TODDEN (Jan 15, 2012)

cyrus84 said:


> When I first got Carly, I was told the large breed helped to regulate the puppy's growth rate. I feed her Wellness large breed puppy and didn't have any issues. She's going on 13 months and right around 50lbs. But next puppy will be feed TOTW from the start. Anyways good luck.


I keep reading people saying that the large breed food makes the dogs grow faster, when in fact it is supposed to do the opposite.

I did a lot of research and everthing I found and the people I talked to said that due to Pitbulls often suffering from hip displasia and joint problems, that a large breed food will help to regulate that and will allow them to grow at a slower rate then they would on a regular dog food.

If there is something I am missing or another reason not to feed large breed food to my dogs please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

TODDEN said:


> I keep reading people saying that the large breed food makes the dogs grow faster, when in fact it is supposed to do the opposite.
> 
> I did a lot of research and everthing I found and the people I talked to said that due to Pitbulls often suffering from hip displasia and joint problems, that a large breed food will help to regulate that and will allow them to grow at a slower rate then they would on a regular dog food.
> 
> ...


Other than pit bull type dogs, including the larger Am Bullies aren't large breeds you mean? I think that should be reason enough...

Large breed dog foods are formulated for large breeds, and APBT, AST, SBT and Am Bullies are all considered medium sized dogs.


----------

